# We need your help! Preparing for the first issue of The Betta Fish Weekly Newsletter!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am happy to announce that soon you guys can expect a weekly betta fish newsletter to be published here on the forum, right here in the Betta chat section! This newsletter will be called "The Betta Fish Weekly". We are still in the process of figuring out our schedule, but we plan on having it published every Monday. The first edition will not be ready by next Monday, but hopefully soon after. In this newsletter, you can expect care, breeding and informative articles, FAQ, Polls, a Betta fish story, Photo contests, Rescue of the week, art and more!







So, in making this post, I must ask you guys for a few things to make this newsletter a success! 

Please answer the poll shown above. That poll's results will be shown in the first edition of The Betta Fish Weekly. Each edition will have a new poll along with it to be featured in the next edition, your votes are appreciated! :-D Nobody can view who voted for what, so please vote honestly!
Contest Photos. We will have our own monthly betta fish photo contest. There will be three judges to rate your photos which will determine the winner! Please PM your photos to me, and in the title, state wether you consider yourself a Beginner, average, or pro photographer. We need entrys for each section, there will be one winner for each. I ask that each person only enters one photo.
Rescue of the week. Wether you just got this rescue and he/she is still recovering, or has already recovered, we would love to hear about it! PM photo(s) and your rescue's story, please put the subject as "Rescue of the week". Rescues will be selected randomly via random.org. You are free to re-enter your rescue if your rescue was not chosen in previous weeks.
Art of the week. Each week, a subject, for example "Red halfmoon" will be listed in the newsletter. Please submit your art that pertains to that subject via PM to me, titled "art of the week- red halfmoon" or whatever that week's subject is. Art of the week will be selected randomly using random.org. You can currently submit 'red halfmoon' art work to be featured in the first issue.
Ideas. We will always be looking for ideas to add to the newsletter! Wether you have basic questions pertaining to bettas, new section ideas or more, please PM me anything you think could improve the newsletter!
We have one spot left for a judge for the monthly photo contest. If you are interested in this position, please PM me to see if the space is still available. Please only apply if you are on the forum regularly, preferably on a daily basis.
We also would like to have fill-ins. Some weeks some of the members regularly involved in the making of the newsletter may be busy or unable to do their job. Fill ins would be on stand-by and able to do the job in that case. I ask that fill ins be more experienced members, preferably junior members or higher up so that you are used to the forum. Please state which positions you would be able to cover. A graphic designer fill in would be appreciated, preferably someone that is experienced in that field, as well as writers and editors.
If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to comment below or via PM. Thank you guys! 
Below I have listed people who have already been given positions...

Graphic designer: Aokashi
Editor: LebronTheBetta
Writers: TeeneyTheBetta, Alcemistnv, Magnum, CandiceMM(story), Mo(Breeding)
Photo judges: MaisyDawgThirteen, Perseusmom


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

voted!!! 

Definitely looking forward to working with everyone and then making this a success!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> voted!!!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to working with everyone and then making this a success!!


+1! Did I include everything? I tried to take my time putting everything together, I hope i didnt leave anything out! :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

This is going to be so much fun ! I am going to do a drawing for the Red Halfmoon.

Hey since I am a judge can I still enter photos for the contest ? It doesnt matter if I win or not just would like to add one each month since I have been getting some good pictures of Perseus here lately, he used to swim away when I would try and get a picture and now its like he almost poses for them...lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> This is going to be so much fun ! I am going to do a drawing for the Red Halfmoon.
> 
> Hey since I am a judge can I still enter photos for the contest ? It doesnt matter if I win or not just would like to add one each month since I have been getting some good pictures of Perseus here lately, he used to swim away when I would try and get a picture and now its like he almost poses for them...lol


Yes you may enter!  I will just get another judge thy can vote for any photos entered by judges ;-)

I look forward to seeing your drawing!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats to our 3rd and final judge, Pog!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love to have my rescue story included in the "Rescue of the Week" section..if that is possible, my 3 rescues from the Y, I was still in the process of getting them well, so I didn't enter them for the contest, but I would like for their story to be heard.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> I would love to have my rescue story included in the "Rescue of the Week" section..if that is possible, my 3 rescues from the Y, I was still in the process of getting them well, so I didn't enter them for the contest, but I would like for their story to be heard.


Oh I'd love for you to enter them when they're ready!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a TON of buckets of stinky cheese, should I leave them here or put them in the other thread?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> I got a TON of ideas but I will put should we post them here or in the other thread?


The other thread please


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Great! this will be wonderful, and so glad teenythebetta is handling this. Cant wait!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> Great! this will be wonderful, and so glad teenythebetta is handling this. Cant wait!


Aww I feel special 
It's amazing, I thought up the general idea yesterday and today we've come so far thanks to the contributions of the members given positions.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't wait until this project starts!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*dances a bit*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm still around! may be fairly imactive until the weekend comes though.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> I have a TON of buckets of stinky cheese, should I leave them here or put them in the other thread?


Buckets of stinky cheese?? xD :rofl: 
Nice edit, there sneaky!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Edition #1 Goal publishing date: Monday, September 17th.
So you can enter rescues until Wednesday, September 12th at midnight EST.
Photo contest entry's can be entered until Wednesday, September 26th at midnight EST,
So the photo winners will be announced on the first issue of each month (first Monday)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow so many people have voted, im glad the word is spreading! :-D
I've only received two rescue of the weeks submitted, please enter guys!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are there any more positions to be filled?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

We have A fill in position left, but the rest are taken. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to the first edition! :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The poll numbers are surprising to me, only a few think 5 gallons is optimal!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a 1g believer 
actually I believe in half gallons too. but not for newbies.


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

@ registereduser

For me, 2.5 is the smallest I will ever keep a betta in, but I try to get a 5 gal as soon as I can. My boy right now has a semi-planted, heated, filtered 5 gal all to himself, and he absolutely loves it :]


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I personally am a 2.5 gal or more kind of person, although I dont believe in anything less than a gallon as a permanent home, because I dont think it provides adequate room.
But everyone is entitled to their opinion and I fully respect that. :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I like 3 gallon size, I think 2.5 is a tad too small, but works for some.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> I like 3 gallon size, I think 2.5 is a tad too small, but works for some.


Aww im sorry! i was going to put a more broad selection on the poll but I figured it'd be way too long, so I put the most popular choices


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD 3gallon is rather rare 

maybe there should have been anither option. Teeney, maybe you can record some of this coversation and we can feature them with the poll. 

like ShadyBird's "For me, 2.5 is the smallest I will ever keep a betta in, but I try to get a 5 gal as soon as I can. My boy right now has a semi-planted, heated, filtered 5 gal all to himself, and he absolutely loves it :]"


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I voted for more than 5g XD Idk i like seeing 1 betta roam around in 10 gallons . Though that is my preference I see happy bettas in much smaller tanks .


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I had options for the 2.5 and decided to go with 3 gal for the smaller fishies, and for the big boys, they need more space so they get the 5 gallon size.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Teeney, I ticked off the wrong one! D: I meant to click the 2.5, but I clicked 1.0-1.5. For the newspaper could you take away one vote for 1 gallon and add one for 2.5??


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I said 2-2.5 for the average hobbyist but for a breeder less than a gallon-a gallon would work.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Teeney, I ticked off the wrong one! D: I meant to click the 2.5, but I clicked 1.0-1.5. For the newspaper could you take away one vote for 1 gallon and add one for 2.5??


Haha yeah I will change the results- the poll ends tomorrow at 6 pm.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mo, what do you keep your bettas in?? I only have 1, so I have the space to keep him in a 5 gallon.
And, Thanks Teeney!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I have around seventy bettas and 2-3 more spawns coming up. Males .75 and some females get that size too or they get placed in the very large tank.. I have a huge sorority.. Jarred fry are in 32 oz containers until I sell them


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you use IAL?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. Lots and lots of it!


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

(tangent!) Hey Mo, do you have any pictures posted of your breeding room/set up? I've been half-stalking your posts, and would love to see how you have your tanks set up :]


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey.. I might have some.. I'll check right now.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My absolute BEST breeder males are kept here










My dried foods










My live foods










NOT IN USE spawn tanks 










my absolute BEST females










Outdoor tubs










Jarred fry










Bottom of my setup









Top of the setup










There are many more tanks just not pictured here


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

Nifty! Thank you so much! It's nice to see a set-up that doesn't look like a sub-deck of the Starship Enterprise ^^; 

Hey Teeney, for the newsletter, could there also be a sort-of once-a-month Breeder Spotlight, where we can get a closer look at how they got in to breeding, how long they've been doing it, whether or not they show, and how they have their system set up, like in Mo's pictures above? I know I would find such a thing very useful!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Those bowls aren't there anymore thugh


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

the little evil round ones?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. Lol, I got rid of e'm because they were wayyyy to small


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheShadyBird said:


> Nifty! Thank you so much! It's nice to see a set-up that doesn't look like a sub-deck of the Starship Enterprise ^^;
> 
> Hey Teeney, for the newsletter, could there also be a sort-of once-a-month Breeder Spotlight, where we can get a closer look at how they got in to breeding, how long they've been doing it, whether or not they show, and how they have their system set up, like in Mo's pictures above? I know I would find such a thing very useful!


I will pass that by the team!  sounds like a great idea!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the idea of a newsletter!! 

I think the breeder spotlight is a great idea! And maybe a rescue spotlight as well!


----------

